# GARY S"s SISTER IN LAW



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Please keep my sister-in-law in your prayers. She has been in the hospital for a couple of weeks and has taken a turn for the worse.

Besides the other things they were treating her for she now has double pneumonia , Doesn't look good at all

Gary


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2015)

Gary Prayer on the way stay strong I know it must be hard, lost my Mom a few months back.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 28, 2015)

Gary prayers sent, hang in there bud.

Tropic, sorry about your Mom


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you both

Gary


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 28, 2015)

Gary,
A prayer has been said for you sister-in-law, and while I was at it I added one in there for you! Stay strong!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## b-one (Jan 28, 2015)

Best of luck to her sorry to hear about this.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2015)

Prayers from my family,Gary.

Hope things get turned around.


----------



## fdannyw (Jan 28, 2015)

Payers from me and my family


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you, I really don't see things getting better, unless there is a miracle . She is 76 and led a full life, She just has so many health issues to overcome.  Heart rate is 150, gallbladder needs to be removed, has diabetes and a clot in her foot which part of needs to be amputated, infection in her body they are not having any luck treating, and has double pneumonia  

Gary


----------



## fdannyw (Jan 28, 2015)

We will pray for her and for the family and friends to get through it all


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thank you, I really don't see things getting better, unless there is a miracle . She is 76 and led a full life, She just has so many health issues to overcome.  Heart rate is 150, gallbladder needs to be removed, has diabetes and a clot in her foot which part of needs to be amputated, infection in her body they are not having any luck treating, and has double pneumonia
> 
> Gary


puts tears in my eyes Bless her and your family Peace be with you


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you fdannyw

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you tropics, 

Gary


----------



## bbquy (Jan 28, 2015)

Many prayers headed your way for her and your family.


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks bbquy

Gary


----------



## whistech (Jan 30, 2015)

Gary, I'm just now seeing this but I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 30, 2015)

Praying for you guys Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks bmudd

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2015)

Sending those positive vibes.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Foam

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 31, 2015)

Gary, prayers sent your way.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Crazy


----------



## disco (Jan 31, 2015)

Best wishes on the way from Canada.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank's Disco

Gary


----------



## rpmrn (Jan 31, 2015)

Prayers and good thoughts to you and your family Gary.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 31, 2015)

Gary, sending you, your sister-in-law, and your entire family spiritual hugs and support.  Smile when it hurts Gary; it helps everyone.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you both

gary


----------



## bryonlr (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey to Gary, Hope everything turns for the best. Will be thinking of you and your folks.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 1, 2015)

Gary, I've not been on here in a few days & just seen this !  My fam & I are sure keepin you all in our thoughts and prayers !


----------



## radioguy (Feb 1, 2015)

Gary,

Just saw this and my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.  I ask that God give you strength and wisdom.  It's all his plan.

RG


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2015)

Gary,

This is the first I saw this thread, however Mrs Bear & I have been praying for your SIL since you told me about her.

More prayers on the way.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you so much   bryonlr, WaterinHole, Radio and Bear

Gary


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank's to everyone on here for their prayers She passed away at 12:45 today, Please keep her family in your prayers.

Thank you again

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2015)

Praying for her and her family, also for you Gary be strong.


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks tropics

gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 4, 2015)

You and your family have my sympathies Gary.


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you Foam

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2015)

Prayers sent for her & all extended family.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 4, 2015)

Prayers from my family too.


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Bear  and CF

gary


----------



## b-one (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you B

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry Gary, tell the fam our thoughts & prayers are still with them !


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gary,
Sorry for your fam's loss. Loosing a fam. member is never easy!
Wolf


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry for the loss to all...JJ


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you  Waterinhole, Wolfman and Chef

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 5, 2015)

Gary, so sorry to hear the news.  My prayers and condolences for you and the family.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you

Gary


----------



## schlotz (Feb 5, 2015)

These times are never easy, Gary. Remain strong for your loved ones. Our prayers are with you and the family.

Matt


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks

Gary


----------



## ak1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I just saw this.

I'm so sorry about your SIL. My condolences to you  and the family.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Feb 5, 2015)

Gary I am so sorry for your loss, prayers to the family.


----------



## bbquy (Feb 5, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss. The prayers will continue your way.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks so much

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2015)

Gary, Sorry to hear of your family's loss..... Condolences......    Dave


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank's Dave

Gary


----------



## bonzbbq (Feb 6, 2015)

Gary, sorry for your loss, we have dealt with losing family on many occasions and it is hard on everyone, be there for each other, remember to let each other know how much they mean to you, there is a lot of caring on this forum, another reason I tend to come here (rather than any other) and spend more time than I really have, hang in there, Bonz


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Bonz

Gary


----------



## dannylang (Feb 6, 2015)

gary sorry i just saw this thread, i will pray for your family.

dannylang


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Danny


----------



## frosty (Feb 6, 2015)

So sad, our family's best to you and yours in this sad time filled with sorrow.  Hopefully, your SIL will be remembered by all as one of God's finest.


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks, Frosty

Gary


----------

